# Valet key, did you get one?



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

I posted this over at Edmunds... but that forum just echos anymore, so:
In December I bought an '07 Eos. 
My dealer did a swap with a out of state dealer to get the car I wanted. 
The car showed up without an Owners Manual, my Salesperson assured me they ordered me one and I'd have it soon. 
Well it's going on three months now and despite calls and emails... no manual. 
So before I rachet up my pressure on them, I'm wondering what else I should of received. 
Did you Eos owners get a Valet Key with your vehicle (or think of anything else I could be missing)? 
Thanks for any info, 
Lance 
(I know I also need to obtain the Radio Security code, that I believe is usually in the manual?)


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Valet key, did you get one? (lancelotlink)*

Two keys with remote and a valet key come with every car.
Go to the sales manager and turn up the heat. It should not take more than a couple of weeks to get both the key and the manual.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Valet key, did you get one? (mico)*

My car came from a different dealer that I purchased it from, and I never received
the radio code. As a practical matter, I don't think I will ever need it since each radio "knows" which car it belongs to.


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Valet key, did you get one? (SoCalMan)*

Thanks, both of you.
I need the radio code because I'm planning on getting an aftermarket head-unit. If I want to sell the stock radio or reinstall it later I'll need the code.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Valet key, did you get one? (lancelotlink)*

This has been discussed last year and IIRC everyone decided there was no such thing as a valet key for the Eos, like other cars have, because every key you get will unlock the trunk and the trunk opening buttons will always unlock the trunk.There is a different looking key but it won't keep the trunk from being unlocked. Try them , you'll see. 


_Modified by vweosdriver at 11:21 AM 2-17-2008_


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

I bought an '08 in November (Seattle area) and I got a valet key plus 2 regular "switch blade" keys. The valet key is NOT a switch blade key and it has a picture of a wrench on it. I suspect it won't open the glove box, but haven't tried it. If there was a radio code, I don't remember getting it, but it may be buried with all the other paper work. I don't ever plan to swap out the radio, so I don't really care.


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Valet key, did you get one? (vweosdriver)*

Sorry, but what's IIRC?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Valet key, did you get one? (lancelotlink)*

If I Remember Correctly.


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (blue4max)*

"I don't ever plan to swap out the radio, so I don't really care."
blue4max, as I understand it, you may need the code if your battery ever dies or is disconnected from the car. 
Cars nowadays require the battery to be disconnected for a variety of maintenance procedures.
I suppose if if the car was being serviced at your dealer they'd be obligated to look up the number and reset the radio... maybe.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (lancelotlink)*

true, battery disconnected will do it, unless they hook up a small power source to keep those settings going (some gadgets for this to keep a trickle going while the battery is mostly separated)
Still, you want the manual, radio code, and 2 keys with fobs plus the "basic" one.
The mechanic's/valet key doesn't lock-out the trunk like you might hope a "valet key" would, but it is definitely a third key, and one that can't be ruined by water. Also, you can keep your others grease-free and without scratches on the VW logo while handing over the "plain" key. If nothing else, it is an emergency key that you should have, and can keep at home or wherever you like.
Even cutting the keys is expensive (so is coding the security fobs) and can only be done at the dealerships, so that third key is worth a good $100-- make the dealer produce it!
The radio code is usually on a card the size of a business card, originally tucked in the front of the manual. They recommend that you put it somewhere else (wallet, wherever, just so thieves can't steal card along with radio from car)
When my wife got her Passat from CarMax, they paid for two FULLY working keys and a manual (per their policy that every car come so equipped, on top of any "valet" key), and the keys were near $400 for 2 with remotes, and the manual cost $$ too (prob even more for a new model like Eos)
Glad to hear that you found the right Eos! swaps from other places are common, unless buyers are so impatient that they just settle for what is on the lot.
I'm sure that you will love being able to have the panoramic sunroof for those rainy days!








Most of the problems reported here have not scared away owners-- just little bugs to be worked out under warranty. Get your Eos and all bits, and then make it *yours*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :-D
Then brag and show us pics, and fav Eos-stories!
William

_Modified by kghia at 7:25 AM 2-17-2008_


_Modified by kghia at 7:08 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

Other items that came with my new EOS (besides the keys and the manual)-
A rear windscreen that fits over the back seats, and flips up one panel to reduce cockpit noise. This is enclosed in a black bag. 
A stryofoam "box" in the trunk containing a jack and other tools to change tires. Should be a bit larger than a hardback book.


----------

